# Lyft vehicle inspection -dent in door



## James-Brazil (Jan 17, 2017)

Good afternoon guys!

I have a dent in my car.

I drove Lyft in another state that didn't require inspection.

I drive there with the dent.

I moved to a state that requires inspection.

How tolerant are they in regards of a dent in the door?


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Uhmmm, how big is the Dent?
Fingernail size?
Football Size?
Entire quarter panel caved in?
In that case they might have a problem.
Ever heard of Dent-master?


----------



## James-Brazil (Jan 17, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Uhmmm, how big is the Dent?
> Fingernail size?
> Football Size?
> Entire quarter panel caved in?
> ...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I think they'll have a problem. And to be honest, as a passenger I would have a problem if someone showed up to pick me up in a car like that.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Uh, that's not a dent that's a cave-in. Fix that crap, man, it's white....easy to color match with a salvage door. You uninsured?


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

"A Dent in the Door" ?
ROFL!

By California Standards, your Car is a WRECK.
If it takes a Pry Bar to get inside the Car, you might have a problem.
What ever happened to common sense?


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Um, yea that's a problem. Lyft will not let you drive with that until it is fixed.


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

That's a helluva dent! Do you have to climb in passenger side!?


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Honestly Iv seen some Uber/lyfts driving around SF with worse damage. You'll probably get cleared or maybe not depending on the mechanic who inspects the car. You can drive for awhile to get money to fix it and if pax complain you get temporarily deactivated until you fix it.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I think they'll have a problem. And to be honest, as a passenger I would have a problem if someone showed up to pick me up in a car like that.


Yaaaaasssss


----------



## James-Brazil (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm having it fixed today. Hopefully registered with Uber and Lyft by the end of the week.

In Mississippi it wasn't a problem, as there is no inspection there. You guys wouldn't believe what trash people are ubering down there. My car was a beauty compared to a few.


----------



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

James-Brazil said:


> I'm having it fixed today. Hopefully registered with Uber and Lyft by the end of the week.
> 
> *In Mississippi it wasn't a problem,* as there is no inspection there. You guys wouldn't believe what trash people are ubering down there. My car was a beauty compared to a few.


Well that explains it!!!


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Try the inspection and find out first. Go to an inspection place that is a contracted-out mechanic shop.

But I think you'll be rejected with that level of damage.


----------

